
Licensed to Pill - prostoalex
https://www.nybooks.com/daily/2020/07/21/licensed-to-pill/
======
neonate
[https://archive.is/lC2TG](https://archive.is/lC2TG)

------
blfr
I remember articles here in Poland years and years ago, when I was still
reading magazines, about American pain clinics which were supposed to be a
humane solution to patients' suffering as opposed to our antiquated system.

Still wonder if it was just cargo culting or something more sinister.

------
Ericson2314
The difference between the opoid crisis and (still ongoing) drug war
approaches cannot be overstated.

